# Bowruman the White!



## Licky Linguist (Nov 27, 2020)

Haha, had a bit of fun with my stuffed dog today...
Items used:
Cloak?- a glove (supposed to be white, both in real life and with Saruman 😬)
Collar: (he didn't wear it, just because I needed something white to tie the glove) a hairbow 😜
Staff: Colour pencil
The thingy on his head: a hairbrush 😂😂
Palantir: old sphere robot which is broken
Palantir's stand: Rubik's cube box (he he...)

Sorry for the low level of clarity, my iPad is bad at taking photos 😊😊


----------

